# 300Z tranny in a J30



## dbrunone (Oct 27, 2004)

My 1995 Infiniti J30 transmission has been acting up recently at high speeds (overdrive clutch not locking, dropping into 3rd gear), so I took it in to a transmission shop that Sam Memolo reccommended here in Atlanta. It doesn't look good...they will probably have to rebuild the thing, and it will probably cost $2k or something. My other option is to get a tranny from Jasper or something and put it in myself. Now I know that these J30 transmissions are notoriously weak, so my question is, since my car has the same V6 210hp engine as the 300Z, is there a way to get a 300Z tranny on there without serious modification? Or maybe another tranny that is a little beefier than the J30? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

from what i understand the J30 has the exact same drivetrain as an NA 300Z

it should swap right in, unless im completely wrong
which happens


----------



## dbrunone (Oct 27, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> from what i understand the J30 has the exact same drivetrain as an NA 300Z
> 
> it should swap right in, unless im completely wrong
> which happens


okay, but is the 300z tranny any more robust/reliable than the j30?


----------



## mpw991 (Sep 30, 2004)

*should be the same..*



dbrunone said:


> okay, but is the 300z tranny any more robust/reliable than the j30?


My dad has a J30, they _SHOULD_ be the exact same transmission, I dont know why they would use same everything else and different transmission. But if they are different internally I would put my money on the z32 to be better.


----------



## daemonknightX (Sep 24, 2004)

off topic but GREAT SIG ^


----------

